# My New Guy



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

My latest addition: Sunrise


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ooo lala :!:


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I like his fins they are very cool.


----------



## plummie (Apr 25, 2005)

He does have neat looking fins!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice!


----------

